# Acer 6678-AVA and Vista



## Joycemum (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a scanner by Acer model number 6678-AVA and my window's Vista keeps telling me there is a problem installing the driver. I have searched the web and even tried to contact Acer (won't go there as it left a bad taste:upset and can not seem to find the driver. If I could throw this thing out the window I would but another scanner is not something I can buy at the moment. Can any one tell me where I might be able to find the driver for my scanner that will work with Vista without costing me to much money?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it appears the same driver is used for all windows from 98 upwards
this is the best i could find
http://www.benq.com.au/support/downloads/downloads.cfm?product=92&page=downloads&dtype=D
right click and run the install as admin
if no good try it in compatability mode
from what i found the 6678-ava is the same as the 4300 i have linked to above


----------



## Joycemum (Sep 25, 2007)

I downloaded and tried it but that still won't work. I like Vista but I wish that they would get all the updates done so that you can use all other programs/hardware with it instead of just a select few. Thanks anyway.:sigh:


----------

